# Versace Haute Couture Spring Summer 2012 (198x)



## taylor17 (30 Jan. 2012)

*Details *


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
*Backstage *


----------



## dianb (31 Jan. 2012)

Thanks for great collection


----------



## stuftuf (11 Feb. 2012)

erste Sahne!

:thx:


----------



## koftus89 (16 Sep. 2012)

super post. danke.


----------

